
Mathematics for Computer Science (2017) [pdf] - sridca
http://opendatastructures.org/mcs.pdf
======
nicklaf
A more recent version of this set of notes is available from the MIT course
page:
[https://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.042/spring18/mcs.pdf](https://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.042/spring18/mcs.pdf)

------
WhitneyLand
It's worth reading at least the first couple pages where they contrast the
meaning of truth, or "proof" across math, philosophy, a courtroom, a business,
etc.

I heard axiomatic proofs are not always taught in US school geometry
(typically 9th grade?) anymore.

If that's true, I wonder what is the first educational exposure supposed to be
nowadays to this kind of thinking.

------
whatshisface
Another great book that fills a similar purpose is Volume 1 of the Art of
Computer Programming by Donald Knuth. It presents a great introduction to
(basic) math as computer scientists use it.

~~~
sea6ear
Also the textbook Concrete Mathematics (also by Knuth etc.) which is an
expanded and slower paced introduction to the math in Vol 1 of The Art of
Computer Programming.

------
neduma
the site looks very awesome.

    
    
      Open Data Structures covers the implementation and analysis of data structures for sequences (lists), queues, priority queues, unordered dictionaries, ordered dictionaries, and graphs.

